# FR: c'est / il est important que + mode



## Miskell

Hello!!
Does 'C'est important que' take the subjunctive? 
Merci beaucoup x


----------



## badgrammar

As in "Il est important que tu fasses tes devoirs"?  I think so.


----------



## Sarah Gerber

Oui, je suis sure que tu as besoin d'une subjonctive ici.\

Il est important (equivalent de => Il est nécessaire/imperative etc. que + subjonctive)


----------



## Miskell

As in...
C’est très important que les jeunes sont à la mode


----------



## Sarah Gerber

A mon avis, ca doit etre,

"C'est très important que les jeunes *soient* à la mode."

Car ce n'est pas certain que les jeunes sont à la mode.


----------



## geostan

Sarah Gerber said:


> Car ce n'est pas certain que les jeunes sont à la mode.


Car ce n'est pas certain que les jeunes SOIENT à la mode.


----------



## Méninge

Pitit up !

sachez que "C'est très important que les jeunes soient à la mode." et "C'est très important que les jeunes sont à la mode."

Sont tout deux possibles en Francais, la différence entre les deux phrase est une toute petite subtilité de sens. La premiere suppose juste une idée, un concept, un absolu. Alors que la deuxieme suppose le fait, les jeune sont a la mode et on souligne que ce fait est important.

Cependant, la deuxieme phrase n'est absoluement pas utilisée  mais gramaticallement correcte, aussi on preferera dans TOUS les cas le subjonctif ici autant dans "C'est très important que les jeunes soient à la mode." que dans "il n'est pas certain qu'ils le soient"

Bonne journée


----------



## screamthenrun

Hi.  I'm typing up a paper, and I'm curious if the French spellcheck in MSWord is making a mistake or if I am making a mistake.
I use the following sentence in my paper:

"C’est important que chaque enfant a des parents ou un parent qui peut fournir les besoins essentiels de l’enfant."

Spellcheck wants me to change my use of avoir to the subjunctive form-- I don't think that it is neccessary, but if it is necessary, could someone explain why? I'm thinking that it could have something to do with my use of "C'est important" at the beginning of the sentence.  I'm just not all that good with the subjunctive.
Thanks!


Don't worry about my conjugation of pouvoir... I just noticed that I needed to change it.


----------



## ekologik

because of "c'est important que" it is subjunctive.


----------



## lela105

Yes, it is necessary due to the rules of subjunctive, to be used after clauses that engage:

Wishing
Emotion
*Importance* (according to some, the "I" also signifies "Impersonal expressions")
Regret (some say this should be "requests")
Doubt
Opinion
(WEIRDO)


----------



## Avignonais

Yes, for most of the constructions like this, you need the subjunctive.

Also google the word "subjunctivator" and it will lead you to a tool on french.about.com that is helpful if you are not sure.


----------



## WLH

Surtout, c’est très importante que…  just wondering if that requires subjunctive at the end of it?

like,
C'est tres importante que elle utilise sa fourchette a manger son diner.


----------



## Lamb777

...très *important *que..


----------



## Petite-Belette

"C'est très important *qu'elle* utilise sa fourchette *pour* manger son diner."

Yes, you have to use subjonctive after "c'est très important que"


----------



## Istaarya

I'm unsure if the following should be in the subjunctive or not.

It is important that one knows who to blame for the growing consumerism.

Is it:
Il est important qu'on sache ce qui est la cause/la raison en augmentation de consumérisme.

Is that any good? I don't know how to say 'who to blame'


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Yes, you're right about using the _subjunctive mood_ here: whether we do know or not is still unsure.

"... ce qui est la (_cause / raison_)" is ok too. It could also be "qui est _responsable_ (de...)"

Or this could be put "... _quelle est_ la cause...".

And it should be "... *de l'*augmentation *du* consumérisme."


----------

